# are you one of MAC happy users?



## azrad (Aug 29, 2003)

ok...

i dunno if anyone has post this topic... just out of curiosity...

i was always a PC users last time... on middle of 2001, i get my own MAC, it is the ibook 366 special edition... and still own it... 

the good thing about my MAC machine, is that it is technical free problems... i never reformatted my MAC since i bought it... but on the other hands, i have to reformatted my PC every 6/7 months.

but, one thing that prevent me from using my MAC is that, i'm a web developer that concentrate on ASP and PHP scripting language using MS Access or MySQL as my database.

luckily, there is a programme called, Virtual PC. since my ibook runs at 320 MB, i have no problems running Windows 2000 on my ibook (.. abit slow, but atleast i still can do work...)

then, Apple has invested in Unix-based OS. everytyhing change now... i get the OS X CD, and reinstall the new OS. since then, i have not using my PC for my works as now most of my works are based on PHP programming... and my MAC machine now support these features...

So, i'm proudly says that I'M ONE OF MAC HAPPY USERS!

Thanks Apple !!!


----------



## Cat (Aug 29, 2003)

Absolutely! The iBook SE was my first Mac too and my GF is now using it with OS X to write her thesis in LaTeX. A wonderful machine: I  it!

So, me too, i'm proudly says that I'M ONE OF MAC HAPPY USERS!  Yeah!


----------



## hulkaros (Aug 29, 2003)

Shiny and Happy here too! Although, my job requires me to fix every single day Wintels/Amds AND Macs (not much fixing actually, only teaching ) when I sit infront of Macs my mind relaxes and my heart fills with joy! 

Long live the Apple!


----------



## Randman (Aug 29, 2003)

I had some trouble recently with a kernel panic, my first, on my IceBook. I went back to my trusty graphite clamshell (366 mhz, 384 ram) for a few days and it was a lifesaver. Other than needing a new battery, it still can do the job.
  I'm about to sell the IceBook to get a PB (hopefully new ones will be announced in a couple of weeks), but I'll be using my clamshell until then. I could sell it and recoup some of the cost of the the PB, but I like having a little extra security.
  And it still is catchy with it's built-in handle.


----------



## Giaguara (Aug 29, 2003)

I'm one of those happy ones too! Using Windows is like *beeep* with prostitute, you never know what virus or disease you get next ..  Nive avatar, azrad


----------



## mr. k (Aug 29, 2003)

I can't even stand windows.... I get on a PC and stumble around until I get adjusted to the UI, and then every application I open I get this odd feeling because it's like my environment just changed completely...  Thank god for the aqua human interface guidelines.  I'm learning to love the brushed metal look too -- it's a good thing apple phased it in over about five years...


----------



## davez (Aug 29, 2003)

I am a very happy MAC user.  In the early 80's I learned computing on an apple IIe.  I got into the windows world in the late 80's and was stuck there until one year ago when I purchased a Mac.  I have never had a system crash and the only application that has ever crashed on me is Microsoft's Entourage (go figure).  For me, the Mac is a far better machine.  (Since buying my Mac two of my co-workers have seen how great they are and have purchased macs of their own)


----------



## voice- (Aug 29, 2003)

First off, please write Mac, not MAC. It's not an ancronym like PC is to Personal Computer, it's just short for Macintosh. MAC is something completely different...

I really like using Mac, and I prefer the OS to Windows any day of the week.
I prefer using both computers, but if it comes down to a choice, the Mac is my computer of choice...


----------



## Arden (Aug 29, 2003)

I've always used Macs, and I always will.  They are a wonderful machine.

I always smile when my friends, who are always mac-bashing, say that they had to reformat their hard drive and reinstall Windows... I'm thinking, "Hmm, I only had to do that once after several years of built-up corruption."


----------



## goynang (Aug 30, 2003)

I'm a very happy Mac user at home and a fed up PC user at work.

I'm trying to convince my boss to buy me a G5 to work with! (hey - I'm worth it!)


----------



## Arden (Aug 30, 2003)

At the current rate I'm working, I probably won't be able to afford a G5 for a whole year.   And that doesn't even count extra costs, like insurance and savings and anything else I might want to buy.   But I might be able to cut a deal with my parents on a second-hand G5 at some point, pay half-and-half. hew: <This should make a smiley.


----------



## azrad (Aug 31, 2003)

ehehehe...

really love to see others happy Mac (thanks voice-) users... 

well, at work i'm surrounding by PC users. one of them saying that my G3 is a hype... well what do you, last 2 weeks, they have been used my so-called 'Hype' machine to do the presentation since the script i'm working only works on Unix-based machine.

HAHAHA... who's laughing now... 

thankx Giaguara, i got the avatar from an online forum...


----------



## Arden (Aug 31, 2003)

::ha:: ::ha:: ::ha::

We are, of course.


----------



## Scott_Bernard (Aug 31, 2003)

I was PC user for years, but as a Graphic Designer I always whised a Mac...
finally, on March - 12 - 2001 I bought a preowned G4 350 PCI Graphics...
AND I LOVE IT!!!!
In my country (argentina) is not easy buy a Mac... so not much people have one... But who has one, loves it a lot!!!

so..., i'm proudly says that I'M ONE OF MAC HAPPY USERS! 



[yes, I konw... I've to learn english : ) ]


----------



## Satcomer (Aug 31, 2003)

Just to let you all know it's a Mac is short for Macintosh. MAC is Media Access Control. Like a MAC address.


----------



## Jason (Aug 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Giaguara _
> *I'm one of those happy ones too! Using Windows is like *beeep* with prostitute, you never know what virus or disease you get next ..  Nive avatar, azrad  *



thats why we use protection


----------



## Arden (Sep 1, 2003)

Satcomer:


----------



## azrad (Sep 1, 2003)

ehehe... thanks Satcomer... will keep that info in my system...


----------



## azrad (Sep 3, 2003)

well, i guess we have not much happy Mac users out there...

ermm... how about happy Mac developers... ehehehe...


----------



## azrad (Oct 28, 2003)

i'm too lazy to start a new thread...

so... Panther is already in my computer... and i'm happy to say that i'm still a happy Mac user... even better...


----------



## Total Konfuzion (Nov 1, 2003)

My story of mac adoption is pretty interesting(for some of you at least).  I got into computers as an early teen(i'm 20 now) and i eventually got out of highschool and decided to get a job at a local pc company.  I then built, repaired and owned several...SEVERAL windows and *nix machines.  From servers, to laptops, to the Hp/Compaq crapboxes that customers have loaded with spyware.  At this point I acquired a PowerMac 7200 while working there.  I tinkered around with it, it was really slow...and laggy, and crappy and it was loaded with Os 7.5 i believe.  However I liked my experience with it, since it was "something different".  I eventually went to the Apple store that opened up in Boston and went browsing, all at once I fell in love with this 14 inch iBook i'm currently typing this message on.  I actually fell in love with the whole line of Apple products.  I bought myself the iBook and an iPod the same day and it changed my perception of computing all together.  

I'm a certified MSCE, MSCA, A+, Network+, etc....but god...I LOVE coming home to my iBook(soon a G5 hopefully) and just relaxing.  I don't have to worry about "reformatting it" to keep it in tip top shape.  I don't have to worry about viruses, I don't have to worry about some wierd glitch with product activation and windows XP not starting up for me.  It's just worry free computing whenever I use my iBook.  Sure...I still work on Windows machines as a career, fixing them all day, rebuilding them, upgrading them..fixing windows problems, cleaning out viruses, installing windows 15 times a day....but there is no way to describe the feeling I get when i come home and see my windows and Linux machines(one of which i built myself, with cool blue lights and all the latest hardware a little while ago) and just pass them by and go straight for my iBook because I know it'll work.

Some of you may say... "well you should have setup a nice linux machine instead of windows" My answer to that is that i'm not a programmer and to get a linux distro working you HAVE to know what you are doingand also there is not one linux window server/desktop GUI that operates nearly as smooth or hassle free as OS X does...none...thank you apple for opening my eyes to a whole different world of computing that I never even knew about..or maybe i was just in denial.  I'm a true to life switcher and I enjoy every second I have with my Mac.


----------



## tree (Nov 1, 2003)

I had two macs a 5260 and a 460 when I came here.(460 died) I wanted to buy an iMac and I never got it. I got an iBook instead. The most exciting part of my iBook is that I have now Jaguar instead of being a 100%windows user. Other macbloggers already got Panther. Everyone here is thinking that Claudia Kroes means girl. It is flemish for 'katin'(poes) a female European shorthair cat(common) with red hair. The legend about her is that she had X with a boy. ::evil:: In The Netherlands they have Tom Poes, a dutch male cat.


----------



## nervus (Nov 1, 2003)

tree said:
			
		

> In The Netherlands they have Tom Poes, a dutch male cat.


For those curious about this dutch cat:


----------



## chevy (Nov 1, 2003)

i'm a happy Mac user... I had a hard time in the begining of the 90's with the end of the Mac II era... many bug (not as much as on W 3.11, but still many) and quite slow machines.... these times are over and very have now very responsive and stable machines.


----------



## mr. k (Nov 1, 2003)

I've used mac's ever since I was a baby - never even thought about using a windows computer except for at school where I can play halo all through class.


----------

